# Best time to band the little guys



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

I heard that it is best to band at about 3 - 4 weeks from some. And I have heard much later due to it stops the penis growth. What is the correct time?


Tom


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Umm...it will not stop penis growth no matter when it's done. 

We band our bucklings at 6 to 10 weeks...eight weeks for me is ideal, but depending on the size of the kid give or take a week or two. We have nigerians. Other breeds might vary a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my....no it doesn't stop penis growth.... 

with the boers... we band at 2.5 to 3 months old..... 
the bigger the better ...as long as you can get both testicles in the band........so the urethra has a chance to develop and less chance of later getting urinary calculi..... :wink:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

We do our nigerians at 7 to 8 weeks of age. Bucklings in this breed can be known to breed as early as 8 weeks of age. Another reason we do it at that age is because we sell all of our wethers..weaning age is 8 weeks here so they are usually heading to their new homes at that time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Doesnt matter how big that urethra is the very tip (pizzel) is so tiny that even a pin size stone can get lodged in there and create a blockage, so I band whenever the two have dropped.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I band on the average of 12 weeks, (Three months). I do it so they have a little more time to develope. If they are developing faster, then I will band them sooner.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Doesnt matter how big that urethra is the very tip (pizzel) is so tiny that even a pin size stone can get lodged in there and create a blockage, so I band whenever the two have dropped.


 I have had no issues with banding them later....I do like Lori does...it gives them a better start...... IMO.... Also... I have had some... that didn't look like much... at 1 month old... but turned out at 2.5 to 3 months old...... to be exceptional...... they can change so much..........
I have in the past....... did it to soon and regretted it later....you can't take it back...... now I wait it out....


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We banded at 8 weeks but next year we will wean/separate them at 8 weeks. This year we didn't have a separate area we could put the boys in so that impacted our decision. But now that we have separate area we will wait.

As previously mentioned there can be a big difference in how they look at 1 month verses 3 months. We had one boy if left intact I could have just sold him to someone that contacted me looking for a buck but didn't care if he was registered. Oh well...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh of course waiting doesnt hurt but I already know by the time they are born if I will even be willing to keep them intact. If so then those I wait longer on. But any that I plan to wether from the start are wethered by the time they are big enough to do so.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I normally band at 6 weeks, they are leaving for pet homes at 8 weeks and this way I can moniter them a bit before they leave...makes it easier on my mind when I know there won't be any problems after they leave me.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

liz said:


> I normally band at 6 weeks, they are leaving for pet homes at 8 weeks and this way I can moniter them a bit before they leave...makes it easier on my mind when I know there won't be any problems after they leave me.


Agree, that is about when we did ours (well it was closer to the 7 week time), but now i am scared b/c the boys were pretty "active" and all the does came into heat, so i hope I don't end up with pregnant does again - it's too soon. But I wanted to watch them for a couple weeks before they went to new homes.


----------

